# Whitekirk - not my best experience there!



## Heidi (Apr 22, 2012)

Not a happy bunny. Took almost 5 hours to play today. Stuck behind a pile of 3 balls that just couldnt strike a ball. 
Then when we got into the club house for my pie chips and beans we were told the kitchen shut at 5.45. We were standing at the bar at 5.49. seriously!

am thinking of writing to them to rant some more!
:rant:


----------



## DCB (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd have given up the will to live long before 5 hours was up. It's not my favourite course in the area and the times I have played it I've had similar issues with slow play.  You'd have thought the kitchen would be open 'til at least 6pm on a Sunday at this time of year.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 22, 2012)

Heidi,

Disappointed that my old club, that used to provide absolutely top notch service, did not perform on your visit.
Do indeed write to them, pointing out your membership of, and report on, this forum and the negative publicity that has resulted - and the disappointment of at least 1 previous member.

Interesting course though wasn't it! Always had a bit of a home advantage on the front 9 (at least 7 blind shots!). And the 10th was always tough for visitors to judge too!


----------



## Heidi (Apr 22, 2012)

DCB said:



			I'd have given up the will to live long before 5 hours was up. It's not my favourite course in the area and the times I have played it I've had similar issues with slow play.  You'd have thought the kitchen would be open 'til at least 6pm on a Sunday at this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

I was close to tears with the slowness! the nonsense about the kitchen...honestly...then as you drive out their board on the main road says food is available til 8.30. Damned lies! I wont be rushing back - unless the pro gives me a freebie


----------



## Heidi (Apr 22, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Heidi,

Disappointed that my old club, that used to provide absolutely top notch service, did not perform on your visit.
Do indeed write to them, pointing out your membership of, and report on, this forum and the negative publicity that has resulted - and the disappointment of at least 1 previous member.

Interesting course though wasn't it! Always had a bit of a home advantage on the front 9 (at least 7 blind shots!). And the 10th was always tough for visitors to judge too!
		
Click to expand...

Hi foxy - I quite like the course. Third time I've played it this year and it was nice to be up on that hill without any wind! 
They obviously tried to shove too many newbies on the course today who didnt know where they were going.

 The three in front were playing off the white tees (no idea why!), and only one in the group could actually hit a ball in a straight line. But they were held up by a junior in front hacking his way round with his mum carrying his bag and raking bunkers for him. and he was held up by 4 old dudes who were hacking lumps out of the fairway...havent a clue what was going on in front of that lot - but am sure there were more eejits out there!

When I got to the sign on the 10th that said your round should take 3 1/2 to 4 hours and marshalls were patrolling I nearly jumped with joy. I was at 2 hours 20 mins, but not a marshall in sight. They obviously don't care.

Course was hacked to bits, I replaced hundreds of divots and pitch marks. The greens had been hollow tined and were horrible. the ground was sodden.

I'm still ranting - arent i?!

must email them in the morning - might change my auto sig at work to some really fancy title - like Corporate Director of Golf events


----------



## CMAC (Apr 24, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Then when we got into the club house for my pie chips and beans we were told the kitchen shut at 5.45. We were standing at the bar at 5.49. seriously!
		
Click to expand...

the scene from "Falling down" springs to mind

I would write to them, maybe someone cares in there but it doesn't look like it based on your story


----------



## Heidi (Apr 24, 2012)

Have written to ask why there were no marshalls and why i couldnt get a pie 4 minutes after the kitchen shut

will report back if they bother to reply to me

In the meantime boys and girls - give Whitekirk a big body swerve


----------



## Dodger (Apr 24, 2012)

I hate the golf course with a passion,it's like Bamburgh on speed,the drug that is not the pace Heidi!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Have written to ask <snip> why i couldnt get a pie 4 minutes after the kitchen shut
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem unreasonable to me - you wanted them to reopen for you?


----------



## Heidi (Apr 24, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Doesn't seem unreasonable to me - you wanted them to reopen for you?
		
Click to expand...

I wanted my pie!! i mean 4 minutes...and the board outside said meals til 8.30.
If i dont get a reply then i will be phoning them 

Dodger - like the analogy - have played bamburgh!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2012)

Heidi said:



			I wanted my pie!!
		
Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## Iaing (Apr 24, 2012)

I think what this forum needs is a stamping foot smiley.


----------



## DCB (Apr 24, 2012)

We used to have a club steward who would answer any late call for food with the statement " fryers are off" You could have been asking for a ham salad roll and still get the same retort


----------



## Heidi (Apr 24, 2012)

DCB said:



			We used to have a club steward who would answer any late call for food with the statement " fryers are off" You could have been asking for a ham salad roll and still get the same retort 

Click to expand...

5.49 isn't late when ur big road board says 8.30


----------



## Heidi (Apr 27, 2012)

Heidi said:



			5.49 isn't late when ur big road board says 8.30 

Click to expand...

After my rant am much happier! Whitekirk have written back to apologise sincerely for the slow round and to explain why, due to lack of staff, they had no marshalls out on the course. He's also had a word with the kitchen re lack of my pie!

They have also offered a complimentary round - so a humungus thank you to them and for their service. I will look forward to playing the course again in the summer and hopefully my thread will be entitled 'Whitekirk - a fantastic experience!'


----------



## Heidi (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Whitekirk - a fantastic experience!*

OK guys - just had my complimentary lunch and freebie round from Whitekirk and it was fab.

Lunch - carvery - just went for the one course as we were playing right after. i had the chicken, yorkie, roasties and veg - very very nice. The old man went for pork and crackling and he was one happy bunny.

Course was quiet - round took 3 1/2 hours, weather not bad (just the one shower lasting two holes), course was in great nick

added bonus that i whooped the old man :thup:

Huge thanks to Whitekirk for making our day so great!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Whitekirk - a fantastic experience!*

Great to see a better experience.

And all the blind shots aren't quite so puzzling 2nd time around either.


----------

